

Ask HN: Facebook ad split testing tool - instakill

Hi<p>About a month or two ago, somebody posted a link to a 3rd party A/B testing tool for Facebook ads. Does anyone know what it could have been or any tools that do this? Thanks
======
instakill
I've found it. It was initially called XA.net but now it seems to have
rebranded to <http://optim.al>

